# Beginner's SketchUp Tutorial



## Pimzedd

Walt, I have been through all the tutorials on this site. I believe it is the best online SketchUp tutorial for a woodworker. Well done and very clear.

Anyone wanting to learn SketchUp for woodworking should view them.


----------



## LeeJ

Thanks for posting this William.

Lee


----------



## EEngineer

Walt M. -

Thx a *bunch *for posting this!

I'm old school; I've been using CorelDraw for a lotta years to design stuff. I started with 3.0 and am now working with 15, 'nuff said? I've been feeling the real lack of a good 3-D layout program for quite a while now and just didn't want to invest in the time it would take to self-learn yet another drawing program. But this tutorial made it rather painless.

Kudos to Walt M. for bringing this tutorial to my attention.
Kudos to Joseph Zeh for such a fine tutorial.
Kudos to Google for such a fine piece of software.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Blisswoodshop

Thanks, as I am in the process of learning sketchup.


----------



## mwm5053

Finally got through the beginners part 7 on texturing, there are jpg.s of walnut, cherry and maple that you can download to make the models really life like. 
One other download is a ruby script that he wrote himself to make layers invisible or all layers visible and also to create invisible layers for scenes that you can use for dimensions.
It's on one of the earlier parts.
One other thing is he right about following the rules for components and layers makes everything simple in the end.


----------



## Pimzedd

Walt, his suggestion about components and layers is the best part of his tutorials. I never did that.

I found his site while trying to learn about ruby scripts. Still don't understand them.


----------



## mwm5053

@ Bill, Your right I got where I could draw shapes pretty good but that was it.
I saw a video I think on Sketchucation a video about components that you could save to your PC for later models, ie moldings,styles of feet or anything you would place in multiple models. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind

Thank you for the suggestion. I only watched the first two parts and they were very good. There's a learning curve there that comes along with any power[ful] tool.

I'd like to also suggest this site for dados.


----------

